# Jaguarão (RS): belo patrimônio arquitetônico na fronteira do Brasil com o Uruguai!



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Kehrwald said:


> Me dei conta de que a duplicação da BR 116 vai impactar positivamente o turismo de compras em Jaguarão. Vai se tornar , sem dúvida, a viagem mais agradável e segura até uma cidade fronteiriça com free shops.
> 
> Até Pelotas a pista totalmente duplicada , e de Pelotas a Jaguarão é uma estrada em bom estado de conservação com tráfego mínimo.


Pois é, mas convenhamos que esse turismo de compras, nesse cenário de pandemia e de dólar altíssimo, está meio em stand by, né, ao menos a médio prazo. De qualquer maneira, concordo que, "quando tudo voltar ao normal", o turismo de compras em Jaguarão/Rio Branco será a opção mais interessante, não somente pra quem mora em Pelotas, mas também na RM POA, na Serra... A estrada parcialmente duplicada já ajuda muito, a viagem entre Pelotas e Porto Alegre está bem mais tranquila. O pior trecho é entre Barra do Ribeiro e Guaíba (mais próximo da segunda).


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Geoce said:


> Impressionante o patrimônio histórico. E, a julgar pelas fotos, pareceu-me bem cuidado.
> 
> Obrigado pelas fotos, Farrapo.


Sim, tem muitas construções bem conservadas. O "problema" é que o patrimônio é grande, então nem tudo, longe disso, está assim, infelizmente (não que o fato de ser grande seja uma justificativa). E eu não tenho vontade de fotografar aquilo que não está bem, por mais que tenha potencial, hehe. 

Muito obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

A cidade pode ter um certo atraso sócio econômico atual, mas o passado foi riquíssimo pelas construções mostradas.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Farrapo said:


> A estrada parcialmente duplicada já ajuda muito, a viagem entre Pelotas e Porto Alegre está bem mais tranquila. O pior trecho é entre Barra do Ribeiro e Guaíba (mais próximo da segunda).


Farrapo, tu deves estar mais atualizado com o assunto, como está indo a duplicação? Tem algum trecho previsto para inaugurar nas próximas semanas?


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Rdx MG said:


> A cidade pode ter um certo atraso sócio econômico atual, mas o passado foi riquíssimo pelas construções mostradas.


Sim, Jaguarão foi rica e próspera no passado, o que fica bem evidente através do patrimônio arquitetônico da cidade. Tomara que a cultivo da soja continue crescendo, acho que esse pode ser o futuro não só pra cidade, como pra região (Arroio Grande, Pedro Osório, etc). Entre Pelotas e Jaguarão se nota um crescimento desse cultivo e da produção. Acho que o turismo de compras vai levar um tempo considerável pra se reerguer, infelizmente. 

Muito obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Kehrwald said:


> Farrapo, tu deves estar mais atualizado com o assunto, como está indo a duplicação? Tem algum trecho previsto para inaugurar nas próximas semanas?


Não sei se estou tão atualizado assim, hehe. Ao menos 1 vez por mês eu vou a Pelotas, mas não sei te dizer se existe algum trecho previsto para ser inaugurado em breve. Se eu não me engano, tem um thread aqui no fórum sobre a duplicação da 116, talvez ali tenha informações importantes.

O que eu posso te dizer e te reafirmar é que tá bem mais tranquilo viajar entre Porto Alegre e Pelotas. Há trechos duplicados relativamente longos que "já" foram liberados. Porém, tem alguns "gargalos" que me preocupam, como a ponte sobre o rio Camaquã, em Cristal. Vi que no contorno de Cristal andaram fazendo algo, mas nem sinal da ponte nova, que deverá ser semelhante à existente, ou seja, extensa...


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

valeu


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Bah, que colírio para os olhos esse thread. Quero muito conhecer Jaguarão, que está muito bem retratada pelas tuas lentes, parabéns!!! O RS precisa urgente criar uma rota turística e melhorar a logística para preciosidades como essa possam ser conhecidas e estimular que aquilo que ainda não tenha sido recuperado, venha a sofrer o mesmo tipo de cuidado. Vejo muito potebcial em uma rota que inclua Rio Grande(que precisa de um banho de loja), Pelotas, Bagé e Dom Pedrito, embora não tão homogêneas quanto Jaguarão, que ainda assim transpiram essa alma da campanha com essa arquitetura eclética que mistura a influência luso-brasileira e a platina e somado ao turismo rural que começa a ganhar força com as estâncias vitivinícolas e os olivais. Não custa sonhar....hahahaha.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

RVpoa said:


> Bah, que colírio para os olhos esse thread. Quero muito conhecer Jaguarão, que está muito bem retratada pelas tuas lentes, parabéns!!! O RS precisa urgente criar uma rota turística e melhorar a logística para preciosidades como essa possam ser conhecidas e estimular que aquilo que ainda não tenha sido recuperado, venha a sofrer o mesmo tipo de cuidado. Vejo muito potebcial em uma rota que inclua Rio Grande(que precisa de um banho de loja), Pelotas, Bagé e Dom Pedrito, embora não tão homogêneas quanto Jaguarão, que ainda assim transpiram essa alma da campanha com essa arquitetura eclética que mistura a influência luso-brasileira e a platina e somado ao turismo rural que começa a ganhar força com as estâncias vitivinícolas e os olivais. Não custa sonhar....hahahaha.


Não sabia disso, que tu não conhece ainda Jaguarão. Acho que tu vai gostar. Concordo que o crescimento do turismo pode fomentar investimentos, o que influenciaria na recuperação daquilo que não está bem e impulsionaria a autoestima dos moradores. Seria um ciclo muito positivo.

Porém, não sei o que pode ser feito com relação à logística... Jaguarão fica num canto do Estado, numa região de baixa densidade demográfica, não só no lado brasileiro, como no uruguaio (o interior do Uruguai é um "vazio demográfico").

Por mais que Jaguarão tenha, de fato, um patrimônio arquitetônico muito bonito e interessante, com muitas construções bem conservadas, o que pode ser surpreendente até, possui outras várias em más condições. Há poucos conjuntos homogêneos, em termos de conservação. E acho complicado o crescimento do turismo numa cidade onde nem iniciativas tidas como básicas, como manutenção de canteiros e de praças, ocorre com a frequência adequada. Poucos são aqueles que desejam fazer turismo num lugar assim, a não ser se o objetivo principal seja o de comprar nos free shops ou de passar um dia pra descansar antes de seguir pro Uruguai...

Enfim, não é que não ache que nada possa ser feito. Acho que sim, a cidade merece, tem potencial. Só que precisa evoluir bastante, o que, na minha opinião, pode ocorrer através do crescimento econômico (e consequentemente social). O cultivo cada vez mais crescente de soja na região é uma alternativa a ser considerada.

Sobre essa rota que tu sugeriu, não consigo visualizar muito potencial em Dom Pedrito, exceto pela vinícola Guatambu. Conheço Dom Pedrito, e não achei com tanto potencial assim (o núcleo urbano). Acho que Piratini e São Lourenço do Sul são mais atrativas. Bagé, Jaguarão e Pelotas, apesar de todos os problemas, são cidades interessantes. Rio Grande tem potencial, mas é muito atirada...

Muito obrigado pelo comentário e pelos elogios!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Revendo as fotos e comentários de Jaguarão, vi que vc, Farrapo, não acredita muito num potencial que inclua Dom Pedrito. Eu já adorei a cidade, embora não esteja no mesmo nível em termos de patrimônio que Bagé e Jaguarão, está muito bem. Vc sabe como andam Arroio Grande e Pedro Osório?


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

O maior entrave, ao meu ver, pro desenvolvimento do turismo na região da campanha eh a falta de bons hotéis, de hotel fazenda a boutique hotel nos centros históricos... Quando as atrações turísticas não são tao "WOW" mais se necessita de um bom hotel e de bons restaurantes. Uma vez que existe uma rede de acomodação de alto padrão os turistas (e influencers) virão, iniciando um circulo virtuoso.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Eduhaus said:


> Revendo as fotos e comentários de Jaguarão, vi que vc, Farrapo, não acredita muito num potencial que inclua Dom Pedrito. Eu já adorei a cidade, embora não esteja no mesmo nível em termos de patrimônio que Bagé e Jaguarão, está muito bem. Vc sabe como andam Arroio Grande e Pedro Osório?


Pois é, quando fui a Dom Pedrito, não fiquei com uma impressão tão positiva quanto a tua, mas talvez eu não tenha conhecido direito a cidade (ou pode ser que tenha melhorado nos últimos tempos). De qualquer maneira, só a Guatambu já vale uma visita, com certeza.

Não conheço Pedro Osório, mas imagino que seja uma cidade bem simples, até porque nunca teve a riqueza Jaguarão, nem perto disso. Sobre Arroio Grande, conheço, mas fui há muito tempo. Acho que não mudou muito desde então, mas é uma cidade simples também, um meio-termo entre Jaguarão e Pedro Osório.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Lembro de ter gostado de Arroio Grande quando fui em 2010. Achei bem melhor que imaginava, até pq é uma cidade de que pouco se escuta falar. Entra na lista de quando for à Jaguarão. De Pedro Osório deve ser das cidades mais pobres que conheci, junto com Capão do Leão e Cacequi.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Eduhaus said:


> Lembro de ter gostado de Arroio Grande quando fui em 2010. Achei bem melhor que imaginava, até pq é uma cidade de que pouco se escuta falar. Entra na lista de quando for à Jaguarão. De Pedro Osório deve ser das cidades mais pobres que conheci, junto com Capão do Leão e Cacequi.


Pois é, como comentei antes, Arroio Grande é uma cidade simples, mas tem algumas construções interessantes, embora poucas mais ornamentadas como as de Jaguarão. Só acho que pra conhecer a cidade não pode ter muitas expectativas e tem que ir com uma mente mais aberta... 

Não conheço Pedro Osório, mas acho pouco provável que seja tão ruim quanto o Capão do Leão (essa sim, uma das piores cidades do RS). Pedro Osório é uma cidade bem pequena, não tem nem 8 mil habitantes e, pelo que pude ver por fotos, tem até algumas construções interessantes, uma ambiência simples e relativamente agradável (já o Capão do Leão tem um aspecto quase que generalizado de pobreza mesmo)...

Quanto a Cacequi, não sou capaz de opinar...


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

FelixMadero said:


> O maior entrave, ao meu ver, pro desenvolvimento do turismo na região da campanha eh a falta de bons hotéis, de hotel fazenda a boutique hotel nos centros históricos... Quando as atrações turísticas não são tao "WOW" mais se necessita de um bom hotel e de bons restaurantes. Uma vez que existe uma rede de acomodação de alto padrão os turistas (e influencers) virão, iniciando um circulo virtuoso.


Eu acho que todo investimento na rede hoteleira e na oferta de serviços é super bem-vinda, mas acredito que a gente tenha que ter um pouco de "senso de realidade". Não sou contra a ousadia, mas é preciso pensar que estamos vivendo um momento complexo, de crises ecônomica e política e também que o Sul, a Campanha e a Fronteira Oeste são regiões do Estado ainda consideradas como empobrecidas, bem como possuem baixa densidade demográfica (e que se estende para os interiores uruguaio e argentino).

Outro ponto é que mesmo cidades que hoje são tidas como referências em termos de turismo, como Gramado, o setor foi crescendo de forma gradativa e organizada. Se hoje grandes investimentos são feitos, é porque já existe algo consolidado, independente do contexto vigente. Não dá pra deixar de lado também a questão de se localizar numa região "mais favorável", com acesso facilitado, próxima de grandes centros e de outros nem tanto, mas com maior ou, no mínimo, similar, desenvolvimento socioeconômico.

Não sou pessimista, muito pelo contrário, mas penso que a gente precisa saber lidar com a realidade, e não ter devaneios...  Ainda que sejam, de fato, construídos "hotéis boutique" e/ou "bons restaurantes" numa cidade como Jaguarão, quem é que vai, a curto ou a médio prazo, bancar isto o ano inteiro? Quais turistas com poder aquisitivo condizente com os custos destes serviços estarão dispostos a gastarem em cidades que mal dão conta de manterem uma ambiência minimamente cuidada, de forma frequente e permanente? Pode ser um círculo virtuoso? Pode... Mas também pode ser um grande fracasso.

Bagé tem a Pousada do Sobrado. Pode não ser um "hotel boutique" ou algo do gênero, mas quantas pessoas conhecemos que sabem da existência deste lugar ou já visitaram/ficaram hospedados? Pelotas tem a Charqueada Santa Rita e faço as mesmas perguntas...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

O Brasil por ser um pais pobre possui um desenvolvimento turistico igualmente pobre, as pessoas no geral podem ter uma ou no maximo duas viagens por ano, no passado era ainda menos. mas com o aumento da renda e com a facilidade de locomocao (mais carros, mais voos) as pessoas estao comecando a viajar mais e "precisam" descobrir novos roteiros, nesse sentido a campanha gaucha se encaixa perfeitamente, pode nao ser o countryside britanico, mas eh o que tem em "reais".

Meu ponto eh o seguinte, se nao tiver o basico como um BOM hotel as pessoas nao vao vir, deixar o conforto de casa pra dormir em um hotel meia boca. 

Mas eu entendo sua cautela, mesmo cidades como Pelotas nao tinham bons hoteis ate pouco tempo. Lembro de ir pra Pelotas num fim de semana sem resrvar hotel e por causa de um eventinho qualquer da UFPEL a rede hoteleira colapsou e tivemos que ficar num motel! haha!

O que eu quero dizer eh que alguem vai ter que dar o ponta pe inicial e nao vai ser o governo e muito menos as prefeituras da metade sul.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Concordo que hotéis butique talvez não dariam o retorno necessário ao investidor, mas que o sul do RS precisa de mais investimentos hoteleiros isso precisa. Nesta viagem mesmo acabei ficando num quarto improvisado em Bagé pq não fiz a reserva antes e toda rede hoteleira da cidade estava lotada, isso numa terça-feira comum, sem eventos e ainda sob os rescaldos da pandemia. A reforma do Hotel Cyro e o novo Angus Hotel devem suprir em parte essa lacuna, mas ainda parece pouco.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Sem querer polemizar, mas já polemizando , eu acho também que existe um outro problema: o brasileiro, de maneira geral, é tosco. 

Ainda acho que, no Brasil, o "turismo cultural" é muito ainda um turismo "de nicho". Pode ser que isso se repita em outros lugares, mas talvez aqui seja ainda mais evidente. O brasileiro prefere mil vezes ir pra uma praia abarrotada de gente, se empilhar num blocão revestido de pastilha, a ir pra alguma cidade histórica. Se não é praia, prefere ir pra um lugar "que pareça Europa" (como se, sei lá, Tiradentes não parecesse uma cidade portuguesa).

Por um lado é bom que as cidades históricas brasileiras não recebam um turismo "de massa", pelas consequências negativas que isso carrega, mas convenhamos que poderiam ser muito mais valorizadas e até mesmo conhecidas. E não tenho nada contra Capão da Canoa ou Gramado, acho que ambas têm qualidades. O que me chama a atenção é o desinteresse de muita gente pela história do nosso país, se referindo a construções antigas como "velharia". Isso sem falar que, pra muitos, quanto mais uma cidade é atulhada de blocão, melhor é.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Dom Pedrito, que foi comentada aqui, parece ser uma das melhores cidades da campanha.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Questore said:


> Dom Pedrito, que foi comentada aqui, parece ser uma das melhores cidades da campanha.


Eu que passei por quase todas as cidades da campanha agora (umas já conhecia e só revisitei) na minha opinião é mais bem cuidada e parece ser a maia dinâmica economicamente. Visualmente é muito bonita e agradável. Até domingo postarei as fotos.


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Farrapo said:


> Sem querer polemizar, mas já polemizando , eu acho também que existe um outro problema: o brasileiro, de maneira geral, é tosco.
> 
> Ainda acho que, no Brasil, o "turismo cultural" é muito ainda um turismo "de nicho". Pode ser que isso se repita em outros lugares, mas talvez aqui seja ainda mais evidente. O brasileiro prefere mil vezes ir pra uma praia abarrotada de gente, se empilhar num blocão revestido de pastilha, a ir pra alguma cidade histórica. Se não é praia, prefere ir pra um lugar "que pareça Europa" (como se, sei lá, Tiradentes não parecesse uma cidade portuguesa).
> 
> Por um lado é bom que as cidades históricas brasileiras não recebam um turismo "de massa", pelas consequências negativas que isso carrega, mas convenhamos que poderiam ser muito mais valorizadas e até mesmo conhecidas. E não tenho nada contra Capão da Canoa ou Gramado, acho que ambas têm qualidades. O que me chama a atenção é o desinteresse de muita gente pela história do nosso país, se referindo a construções antigas como "velharia". Isso sem falar que, pra muitos, quanto mais uma cidade é atulhada de blocão, melhor é.


Vendo também o tópico das cidades pampeanas, eu estava pensando em como o Brasil não sabe aproveitar as fronteiras. Considerando como exemplo o Paraguai e o Uruguai, países com pouca população, conseguiram criar polos econômicos e turísticos perto ou na mesma fronteira, aproveitando o mercado e o comércio internacional. O Brasil (e a Argentina) não têm a mesma visão.

No caso de Jaguarão, os habitantes dessa cidade atravessam a fronteira e vão para Lago Merin, o balneário uruguaio que está à beira da lagoa Mirim, um balneário onde não moram mil habitantes, mas recebe mais de dez mil turistas por ano, e muita gente vai fazer kite surf. Enquanto isso, no Brasil nem estrada para a lagoa tem. No llitoral é a mesma história, no Uruguai, de Montevideo até a fronteira com o Brasil, tem um monte de balneário, para todos os gostos. Chega no Brasil, e tá o Chuí e Santa Vitória do Palmar, isoladas no meio do nada, e acabou na Barra do Chuí (o que mais tem ali são uruguaios e argentinos). Tem a Praia do Hermenegildo, que só os locais conhecem e pouca coisa tem lá. O extremo sul do país é uma das regiões mais desaproveitadas do país, com um monte de espaço e planície para fazer um monte de coisa, perto de outros mercados, mas sempre fica esquecida.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

paravariar said:


> Vendo também o tópico das cidades pampeanas, eu estava pensando em como o Brasil não sabe aproveitar as fronteiras. Considerando como exemplo o Paraguai e o Uruguai, países com pouca população, conseguiram criar polos econômicos e turísticos perto ou na mesma fronteira, aproveitando o mercado e o comércio internacional. O Brasil (e a Argentina) não têm a mesma visão.
> 
> No caso de Jaguarão, os habitantes dessa cidade atravessam a fronteira e vão para Lago Merin, o balneário uruguaio que está à beira da lagoa Mirim, um balneário onde não moram mil habitantes, mas recebe mais de dez mil turistas por ano, e muita gente vai fazer kite surf. Enquanto isso, no Brasil nem estrada para a lagoa tem. No llitoral é a mesma história, no Uruguai, de Montevideo até a fronteira com o Brasil, tem um monte de balneário, para todos os gostos. Chega no Brasil, e tá o Chuí e Santa Vitória do Palmar, isoladas no meio do nada, e acabou na Barra do Chuí (o que mais tem ali são uruguaios e argentinos). Tem a Praia do Hermenegildo, que só os locais conhecem e pouca coisa tem lá. O extremo sul do país é uma das regiões mais desaproveitadas do país, com um monte de espaço e planície para fazer um monte de coisa, perto de outros mercados, mas sempre fica esquecida.


Acho sim que o Brasil poderia aproveitar melhor as fronteiras, ainda que a Tríplice Fronteira, em Foz do Iguaçu, seja dos lugares mais turísticos e emblemáticos do país. Mas claro, quanto mais aproveitado, de forma organizada e responsável, melhor. 

Não sei muito a respeito do Paraguai, mas quanto ao Uruguai, acho que a gente precisa pensar que é um país pequeno, tanto territorialmente quanto em termos populacionais, além de ter um nível social semelhante ao do entorno e, por isso, bastante limitado, sem grandes alternativas.

Ao mesmo tempo que o Uruguai possa ter méritos em criar alguns pólos turísticos próximos da fronteira (convenhamos, não são tantos assim), o país também não possui grandes alternativas. O turismo uruguaio tem uma enorme dependência dos brasileiros e, principalmente, dos argentinos. O mercado interno é minúsculo. O Brasil é um país imenso, com diversas possibilidades e com uma enorme população. E a realidade da Argentina não é lá muito diferente, ainda que o país seja bem menos populosos que o Brasil (mas muito mais populoso que o Uruguai).

Sobre a Lagoa Mirim, conheço esse balneário uruguaio próximo a Jaguarão. Surpreende até pelo movimento, mas é um lugar bem simples. Quem vai ali, de maneira geral, é o pessoal que mora no entorno, em cidades uruguaias próximas, talvez algumas pessoas de Jaguarão e de Arroio Grande. É uma maneira para aqueles que não possam gastar tanto, se deslocando o mínimo possível e com uma possibilidade de passar um tempo numa praia. De fato, mal tem estrada pra Lagoa Mirim (se é que tem) no lado brasileiro. Tu citou a praia do Hermenegildo, em Santa Vitória do Palmar, mas não vejo muita diferença em relação ao balneário uruguaio à beira da Lagoa Mirim. E querendo ou não, uma lagoa não tem o mesmo apelo do mar, ao menos para a maioria das pessoas. É só comparar o balneário do Cassino, em Rio Grande, com o balneário do Laranjal, em Pelotas, e São Lourenço do Sul. As praias de Pelotas e de São Lourenço do Sul são bem mais bonitas, na minha opinião, mas muito menos movimentadas.

Me parece que o Uruguai ter mais atrações próximas às fronteiras seja mais uma questão de necessidade pelas limitações que o país apresenta que um real mérito quanto ao planejamento turístico...


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Farrapo said:


> Acho sim que o Brasil poderia aproveitar melhor as fronteiras, ainda que a Tríplice Fronteira, em Foz do Iguaçu, seja dos lugares mais turísticos e emblemáticos do país. Mas claro, quanto mais aproveitado, de forma organizada e responsável, melhor.
> 
> Não sei muito a respeito do Paraguai, mas quanto ao Uruguai, acho que a gente precisa pensar que é um país pequeno, tanto territorialmente quanto em termos populacionais, além de ter um nível social semelhante ao do entorno e, por isso, bastante limitado, sem grandes alternativas.
> 
> ...



Acho que estamos dizendo a mesma coisa.


----------



## carca (Mar 8, 2013)

Não vejo a hora de conhecer esse belo paraíso patrimonial, tuas fotos ajudaram a estimular minha veia fotográfica e meu neurônio arquitetônico sedento...assim como minha nostalgia patrimonial ( que ainda nem conheço tamanho sítio histórico )l!! Coisa que já estou programando para breve. Por falar nisso, tem alguma foto de Arroio Grande, tbm bem interessante...


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

carca said:


> Não vejo a hora de conhecer esse belo paraíso patrimonial, tuas fotos ajudaram a estimular minha veia fotográfica e meu neurônio arquitetônico sedento...assim como minha nostalgia patrimonial ( que ainda nem conheço tamanho sítio histórico )l!! Coisa que já estou programando para breve. Por falar nisso, tem alguma foto de Arroio Grande, tbm bem interessante...


Muito obrigado! 

Não tenho fotos de Arroio Grande, mas o patrimônio arquitetônico da cidade é bem menor e mais modesto que o de Jaguarão, ainda que tenha, sim, construções interessantes.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Jaguarão é uma das cidades pequenas do RS que mais quero conhecer, tanto pela sua localização quanto pelo potencial de beleza da própria cidade, principalmente pelo patrimônio histórico.


----------



## carca (Mar 8, 2013)

Uma pena a distância "continental" em relação aonde moro, 490 Km....isso me dá uma preguiça de dirigir tão longe!!!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Tirando Pelotas, Jaguarão está a uma distância continental de todos os grandes centros do RS... Uma pena.


----------



## carca (Mar 8, 2013)

Questore said:


> Tirando Pelotas, Jaguarão está a uma distância continental de todos os grandes centros do RS... Uma pena.


Quase todas as minhas caçadas fotográficas futuras mais interessantes, estarão numa distância sempre maior de 250 Km. As que tenho programadas de momento...

# Santa Maria - Vila Belga - Vale Vêneto - Silveira Martins - São João do Polêsine ( 260 Km )
# Cruz Alta ( 295 Km )
#São Gabriel - Caçapava do Sul ( 388 Km )
#Bagé ( 437 Km )
#Jaguarão - Rio Branco - Arroio Grande - Camaquã - São Lourenço do Sul ( 490 Km )
.
.
.
😵🙄


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Jaguarão é uma das cidades pequenas do RS que mais quero conhecer, tanto pela sua localização quanto pelo potencial de beleza da própria cidade, principalmente pelo patrimônio histórico.


Pra quem curte patrimônio histórico (não entendo quem não curte, mas enfim hehe), Jaguarão é uma cidade interessante mesmo. 

Obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## carca (Mar 8, 2013)

Farrapo said:


> Pra quem curte patrimônio histórico (não entendo quem não curte, mas enfim hehe), Jaguarão é uma cidade interessante mesmo.
> 
> Obrigado pelo comentário!


Eu tenho um problema com isso, quase que só curto o patrimônio histórico ( me considero tóxico neste ponto )...haha!

JAGUARÃO e cercanias, são imperdíveis!!!


----------



## sunfloweryoona (6 mo ago)

Farrapo said:


> Jaguarão é uma cidade localizada no Sul do Rio Grande do Sul e se situa na fronteira do Brasil com o Uruguai, tendo a cidade uruguaia de Rio Branco como vizinha. Possui aproximadamente 27 mil habitantes e fica a cerca de 140km de Pelotas, 387km de Porto Alegre e 416km de Montevidéu.
> 
> Foi uma cidade rica e próspera no passado, o que é evidenciado pelo vasto patrimônio arquitetônico que possui até hoje, mas acabou estagnando e perdendo muita importância no contexto estadual. Atualmente, é uma cidade que vive do turismo proporcionado pelos free shops, principalmente, e pela agropecuária. A cultura da soja vem se fortalecendo e trazendo alguma prosperidade, ainda que em passos lentos. Com a pandemia e com a cotação altíssima do dólar, o turismo caiu muito, infelizmente.
> 
> ...


o que salvou foi essa ponte mas de resto é uma cidade historica


----------

